# Sometimes I like being home almost as much as being on the trail on my horse



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

> Have you tried camping off your horse without a pack animal? How did it go?


Yes I have, just recently.

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/first-overnight-trip-91426/

I am sure you are aware of it, but if not, look into Don West's book: "Have Saddle Will Travel". Lots of good info on low impact lightweight horse camping without a pack horse.

BTW, I am sending you a PM on a different subject.

Thanks


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I was hoping that you'd chime in! 

Mr. West's book is well used here, he has a lot of great ideas and his saddle bags aren't too shabby either. Another reference that I like is Janine Wilder's book "Trail Riding" although it's more focused on the logistics of traveling with horses. My personal favorite is Smoke Elser's "Packing in on mules and horses" tons and tons of practical advice and tips that are relevant even for those of us that don't use pack stock. 

I generally go in for 3-4 horse camping trips a summer without pack stock support. I like not having an extra animal to worry about but certainly you have to be VERY aware of weights and volumes. Since I started camping off of one horse I've learned a lot from the ultra lightweight hiking community (but haven't yet cut the end off my toothbrush!)

I rcvd your PM. I'll give you a ring today if I can. Thanks do much for the heads up.

Well gotta get back to work. Wrapping up an article on the Indian Heaven Wilderness.


----------

